# Huge time saver



## BigAl98 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice work to enhance it. Your review doesn't mention anything about the wood. Is it hard wood, or soft?


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like Baltic birch plywood to me, 1/2".


----------



## planecurious (Oct 10, 2018)

Sorry for the omission it is 3/8" baltic birch plywood (Lee Valley's website lists it as 9mm)


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

Interesting. I got a thing in the mail about this (they must have sent them out to everyone who bought the plane), and wondered about it. Just a plywood box, and I'm a woodworker. But true it's pretty cheap.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*IKEA* stand aside.

If you consider an hourly labour rate for your time in the workshop and the primary intention to protect the tool and it's accessories, this is not that shabby an option.

I made one cut out of MDF on my laser… the cutting was simple, but when I consider the design and glue up/assembly, I could have redirected the shekels' equivalent of the time spent towards a generous serving of vino casks.

*PS.* And no need for that *bloody allen key*.


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

More blade storage holes? It has eleven spaces for blades, how many do you need. I'm betting you'll never fill it up. Nice box.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> More blade storage holes? It has eleven spaces for blades, how many do you need. I m betting you ll never fill it up. Nice box.
> 
> - ic3ss


Depends *iC3*, I'm not prepared to gring my 4mm blade for a 1/8" trench…

If you buy both metric and (ugh!) imperial… and maybe a couple of custom made ones (eg. out of allen keys)... there may not be enough.


----------



## chem (Jan 2, 2014)

I bought it too. I think it is a good value for the money and helps with organization of a tool that is challenged with organization issues.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Add me to the list. I got the mailing sent because I was recorded as a purchaser of their router plane. Yep. I built a box for that plane - kinda. It wasn't very good and I never really wanted to spend a weekend just for that purpose. The accessories were banging around in a cigar box. So….I said heck yeah.

No regrets. This Veritas box is precision/CNC made. Simple. Assembly is a cinch and took me like 4 minutes as opposed to four evenings after work.

Your modifications are on target.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Planecurious, thanks for the review. As opposed to starting another, I'll place these here.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> .... I ll place these here.
> - lysdexic


Lucky I don't read Chinese (bottom to top), 








otherwise I'd ask why replace that great Veritas box with a loose tool shop-made one.

*dyslexia* rules.

(Like your signature.)


----------



## Buck_Thorne (Jun 20, 2015)

> Interesting. I got a thing in the mail about this (they must have sent them out to everyone who bought the plane), and wondered about it. Just a plywood box, and I m a woodworker. But true it s pretty cheap.
> 
> - jdh122


That was exactly my thought. Why have a Baltic birch CNC made box when I can make a nice walnut & cherry (or whatever) with dovetailed or box jointed corners and a really nice finish? Won't be starting that until next winter, though (besides, I have their small router on backorder and will make room for that one in it as well).

That said, I will be basically following their ideas with mine, so thanks, Veritas!


----------



## Buck_Thorne (Jun 20, 2015)

> If you consider an hourly labour rate for your time…


Others may, but I don't. That's my winter hobby. I should maybe be charging myself for all the fun I have.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

That is on my to do list.
Although I would make it in such a way that I can store the router with the cutter protruding under.
So I wouldn't have to retract or remove the cutter before storing.


----------

